# A lesson from my doctor.



## olivetree83

Girls:
This week I had a bunch of questions regarding symptoms I was experiencing and I wanted to share with you what my doctor explained to me. I figure we all go through similar things from time to time and it's helpful knowing when you should worry and when everything is normal. 

*Regarding cramps: AF or otherwise (at any point in pregnancy)*
Most often when you experience cramping it signifies a growth spurt. Your uterus is stretching and expanding to support your growing baby. These cramps can be mild, normal, similar to AF, on one side, or low down. These cramps can last day to day but typically the intensity from them comes and goes throughout the day. 

*When to call your doctor: *
If the cramping is severe and constant. (You will be doubled over in pain and have trouble standing)
If spotting and or bleeding is present.
If you are both cramping and unable to feel movement from your baby. (movement that you have felt previously)

*Regarding corpus luteum:*
Definition: The corpus luteum is a small scar or structure that remains at the site of the ovarian follicle that released an egg during ovulation. This structure produces progesterone and estrogen, the hormones necessary to maintain a pregnancy. If pregnancy does occur, the corpus luteum will continue to function for a few months, providing the necessary hormonal support. If pregnancy does not occur, the corpus luteum simply reabsorbs and stops producing estrogen and progesterone.

If you are feeling localized pain on one ovary (or one side) and not the other what you may be experiencing is your corpus luteum cyst. Typically you are more likely to feel this cyst during the first trimester or earlier stages in your pregnancy, this is because after the twelfth week of pregnancy your placenta takes over the production of the hormones needed to sustain your pregnancy. 

The pain you feel from corpus luteum can be similar to what it feels like when you ovulate each month. (a swollen or sensitive ovary). 

The pain I noticed this week could be one of two things because I'm well within my second trimester and the cyst is no longer needed.
1. The cyst is filling with fluid
2. The cyst is preparing itself to rupture 

If you are concerned you can ask your doctor to take a look at whichever ovary is causing you pain. It will be harder to see your ovaries the further along you are in pregnancy but it doesn't hurt to ask. 

*When to call your doctor:*
When your pain is localized on the right side. This is because any severe pain you might feel could also be issues with your upendix.

*Regarding round ligament pain:*
Definition: Round ligament pain can be a scary thing the first time you experience it. It is characterized by sharp pain that radiates in the abdominal, hip or groin area. This pain can be on one side or both sides.
Any stitches or pulling sensations you feel is most likely your ligaments stretching to support your uterus as it moves up into your stomach cavity. Your ligaments are like rubber bands and so if you are in your first pregnancy you might feel more pain than if in your second or third. (This is not proven though) Unfortunately my doctor told me this would only get worse as I get bigger. But again, it's a normal part of pregnancy. 

*Regarding shortness or breath (or quickness of heart rate):*
If you are experiencing shortness of breath it is most likely due to the extra progesterone your body is producing. The progesterone puts your lungs into overdrive. It is normal to feel like you need to sit down after ascending a flight of stairs. 

If you are experiencing quickness in your heart rate or heart palpitations this is also normal. Your body produces an extra liter and a half of blood during pregnancy and this puts your heart into overdrive. Between circulating you and circulating your baby, your heart is working extra hard. 

*When to call your doctor:*
If you feel faint.
If you get a fever.
If your lips or face begin to turn blue.
If you have a severe shooting pain in your chest. (this could mean a blood clot to your lungs)

I just thought it might be helpful to any of you that might be worrying about these symptoms like I was earlier in the week. :flower:

The best advice my doctor gave me was_ "Take it easy." _

Lots of luck and love, 
Hollie


----------



## firsttimer87

that is brill Hollie! Thanks. have experianced everything you mention except the cyst. I also totally take on board what your doctor said about 'take it easy' got to be the best 3 words a pregnant girl can hear....well that and 'you look beautiful' lol xx


----------



## Dolphinz4

This is all really good to know! I was experiencing AF like cramps around 16 weeks, and I was freaking out! Good to know it was just growing pains! Thanks hun :)


----------



## aley28

That is very helpful! Thanks for posting/sharing! :)


----------



## olivetree83

Yes, no problem ladies. I just wanted to share what I learned because I knew when I made posts earlier in the week a lot of you were feeling or had felt the same things. :) 

It's always comforting to know what you're going through is normal. 

No sense in freaking out when you don't need to!


----------



## sueh81

Thanks Hollie you're a star!!! xx


----------



## olivetree83

sueh81 said:


> Thanks Hollie you're a star!!! xx

Thank you, I love your avatar, it looks like he's smiling for the camera! :flower:


----------



## sueh81

olivetree83 said:


> sueh81 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hollie you're a star!!! xx
> 
> Thank you, I love your avatar, it looks like he's smiling for the camera! :flower:Click to expand...

aawww thanks he was smiling so looks like he's happy in there!! he's got extra padding so it must be keeping him comfy, just can't wait to meet him now!! xx


----------



## bmuir11207

thanks hollie :)


----------



## jacks mummy

thank u very much!! ive been having bad af type cramps and even tho this is my 2nd i still worrie like mad yeasterday i was freaking out haha so thanks for that its put my mind at rest that its just me getting fatter xxx


----------



## kitalola

really helpful thankyou


----------



## ashley2pink

I've had heart palpitations I think 4 times since getting pregnant. It lasts only like 2 seconds, but it feels weird, like my heart skipping a beat and speeding up at the same time. It always makes me cough, then I'm fine. Good to know its normal-it makes sense since there is a huge increase in blood flow.

Also, ligament pains- I dont get them too often, but I'm not worried about them. I had much more ligament pains with my 2nd pregnancy than with this one. Though a few days ago I did have a pretty bad episode. I hadnt drinken much water all day- I realized I hadnt, so I drank a bunch of water, but it was too late. I ended up with a sharp pain in my lower side that lasted half hour before the water kicked in. But, I almost always get sharp ligament pain that last a few seconds, every time I sneeze, if I dont bundle myself up in a ball or bring my legs into my chest.


----------



## Kasia

Thanks for the post hollie! The cyst was my last scare this week:hugs:


----------



## Sarah24

Excellent advice, thank you for sharing :flower:


----------



## skris4

Thanks! This was very helpful. I've only had one instance of ligament pain. We were moving into a new home that week. It was so scary I woke up at 4 in the morning to get ready for work in order to distract myself.


----------



## sunshine623

Great post! I've had shortness of breath a few times, and it always scares me. I've heard before that it can happen during pregnancy, but it's always nice to have it reiterated by a doctor!


----------



## olivetree83

I'm just elated that everybody is finding this helpful. :) 

That's all that I wanted, I know that this has been such a stressful time with ups and downs for me so it helped getting reassured yesterday yet again by my wonderful doctor and figured you ladies might want to hear what she had to say. 

Of course I don't ever want anyone to not call their doctor if they are feeling something new and scary. You should only depend on their advice. Only you know your body and if you notice any of the things I mentioned and it isn't scaring you or has you doubled over in pain I think you are okay-but if you're ever unsure please make sure and call your hospital. 

Lots of luck and love, 
Hollie


----------



## 1st time

Thank you for passing that info on :flower:


----------



## ahcigar1

Thanks those are some great tips.


----------



## disha

thank you so much for posting this info..:flower:


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Thank you, good stuff!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you so much, Hollie!!! :hugs:


----------



## olivetree83

You are all so welcome ladies! :) 

I also found out that dehydration can cause cramping and even contractions if you aren't careful. 

Make sure you are getting your two liters of water a day (or more). 

I am currently struggling with this right now, I've never been a water drinker and I find that I'm just not that thirsty! UGh....plus water makes me gag sometimes. 

But I just thought it was interesting that if you're noticing uncomfortable cramps try and back track your water intake, that could be the culprit. I also read a story about a girl who was nearing the end of her second tri and she started contracting heavily due to dehydration. Thankfully they got her better and she carried her baby to term...but it's definitely not something to mess with.


----------

